# Preference for service masts



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IMC. Never touched a PVC weatherhead. Can't say I've even seen one in the wild.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have installed quite a few PVC weather heads, but all of them were for temporary services. I have used 2 1/2"--3" and 4" PVC weather heads.

If it is a permeate installation I would use IMC.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Depends. There are alot of services that I must use imc. If not, I like emt...My old boss loved using pvc...but I really prefer emt.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Depends. There are alot of services that I must use imc. If not, I like emt...My old boss loved using pvc...but I really prefer emt.



I can see EMT and PVC for a riser, but certainly not for a mast.

Unless you like doing the job more than once. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

IMC. 

Never seen a pvc one, sounds pretty cool. :whistling2:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I can see EMT and PVC for a riser, but certainly not for a mast.
> 
> Unless you like doing the job more than once. :whistling2::laughing:


Guess, I didn;t read it carefully...You know what I meant.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Why would you even use a pvc weatherhead on imc? Don't they cost more?


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

We use PVC weatherheads quite often here in Washington because of the moisture (they don't rust). If the strike is on the house, we use PVC for the mast also. If the strike has to be on the mast, we must use IMC. Never have used EMT for a mast.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hiamp said:


> We use PVC weatherheads quite often here in Washington because of the moisture (they don't rust). If the strike is on the house, we use PVC for the mast also. If the strike has to be on the mast, we must use IMC. Never have used EMT for a mast.



Strike? :001_huh:


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Strike? :001_huh:


 Strike plate or Knob


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hiamp said:


> Strike plate or Knob



I thought we were talking electrical masts, not doors.:no:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Everything is IMC or RMC here.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In Ontario pretty much, if the insulator is attached to the wall and you have the height, most will use PVC. Other then that you are using a rigid stack for overhead services.

Some places will allow a Teck90 or Corflex for service conductors overhead, but in 20 + years I have only done that once. I believe that Teck90 is common in British Columbia (quake zone).

Cheers


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I thought we were talking electrical masts, not doors.:no:


 :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If it's a riser, I use either SE cable or PVC

If it's a mast, I normally use IMC. If it's an especially tall mast, that will need guyed back, I use RMC. 

I've only used EMT for a riser one time, and that was due to cost.


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I thought we were talking electrical masts, not doors.:no:


 What do you call the attachment that the power co hooks their wire to?


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I should put this int he "Slang Thread", here we call them insulators or spool racks. I believe the Canadian code calls them Point of Attachment. Never thought about it actually, I have generally called them spool racks. 

Cheers


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Just to be clear, a mast is not the same as a riser. The main difference is a mast usually penetrates the roof and extends upward of the roof line. Here it is RMC. 

In terms of a riser we always use PVC with a PVC weatherhead. That being said most of our jobs are underground.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

hiamp said:


> What do you call the attachment that the power co hooks their wire to?


Screw knobs screw on the side of the house, a mast collar collars the mast.

I think.
:blink:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> Screw knobs screw on the side of the house, a mast collar collars the mast.
> 
> I think.
> :blink:


I call it an insulator.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Just to be clear, a mast is not the same as a riser. The main difference is a mast usually penetrates the roof and extends upward of the roof line. Here it is RMC.
> 
> In terms of a riser we always use PVC with a PVC weatherhead. That being said most of our jobs are underground.



Mast:







​

Riser:







​


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

hiamp said:


> What do you call the attachment that the power co hooks their wire to?


Johnny Ball.

Mast Clamp.

Service Tie.

Point of Attachment.

Ceramic Anchor.

Eyebolt.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Mast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I get it, a Mast is for summer and a Riser is for winter.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drsparky said:


> Oh, I get it, a Mast is for summer and a Riser is for winter.



No, masts are for updates on ranch homes, risers are for new 2-story construction. :laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Eyebolt! That's what I called them when I first started, don't know why I stopped using that term.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I call them a house-knob for a triplex drop or a 3-point rack (or 4 or 5) for a single strand drop or a paralleled triplex drop.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mast/riser, point of atachment, back bracing (over 30-36")


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Rigid Metallic Conduit is best way to go, brother!


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

IMC, and rigid are the only acceptable methods in Chicago. I've seen a few Aluminum rigid installs which I presume are for rust resistance.


----------



## Droid (Dec 23, 2009)

:laughing:


drsparky said:


> Oh, I get it, a Mast is for summer and a Riser is for winter.


----------

